# Vaperite new international e-liquid brands have arrived



## Vaperite South Africa (19/7/16)

*Vaperite is proud to introduce a large number of new international juice brands to our already substantial range of local and international e-liquid*

*We are busy loading them onto our website THIS EVENING so keep checking back as we announce each brand as it is loaded.*

*First up is Snap E-Liquid which is based on the famous range of tea drinks known as Snap... **in 0mg, 3mg and 6mg strength and the following flavours:

(R260 per 30ml bottle)*​
*Snap Apple 70% VG / 30% VG*

*

*

*Snap Kiwi Strawberry 90% VG / 10% PG




Snap Peach Iced Tea 90% VG / 10% PG*​
*

*​

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (19/7/16)

The next brand making its debut in SA is Mr Doughnut. What we are bringing you is a variety pack of 6 different flavours in 15ml bottles at only R480 for the entire pack - THAT'S ONLY R160 PER 30ML. Available in 0mg, 3mg and 6mg nicotine strength






​

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (19/7/16)

*Next up is an old favourite in SA and brought to you by Ruthless

Loaded Glazed Donuts 120ml and Loaded Smores 120ml*

*But here's the best part - **only R495 for a 120ml bottle!





*​

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (19/7/16)

@Viashen
Taging you in cause of these great prices

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schnappie (19/7/16)

This is awesome stuff!!!


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (19/7/16)

Couldn't resist adding one more range before heading off to bed. Here is the ever popular Vape Breakfast Classics Pancake Man and French Dude

60ml with two 30ml unicorn bottles and a few other goodies in each box

Click here to view these two classics at R320 per box / bottle

​

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (20/7/16)

These prices are unbelievable.
Well done Vaperite on bringing in such awesome juices and not trying to rip our pockets to shreds.
Will definitely be getting some juice from yous next weekend.


----------



## Yiannaki (20/7/16)

@Vaperite South Africa - any chance you're bringing in BFB straight outta the toaster?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schnappie (20/7/16)

Awesome pricing!!maybe one day you guys will bring in the suicide bunny/kings crown range


----------



## Gibo (20/7/16)

Ordered enough French dude and pancake man to last a year  thanks @Vaperite South Africa.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jakey (20/7/16)

Yiannaki said:


> @Vaperite South Africa - any chance you're bringing in BFB straight outta the toaster?


Would be awesome if you do


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (20/7/16)

Our supplier doesn't sell Flawless. If they add it we will bring it in

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (22/7/16)

Added to our website tonight is another top international e-liquid range brought to you by The Vaping Rabbit

A max VG e-liquid at 99% VG and in a 30ml bottle at R290 each

Click here to view them on our website

The Milkman



Churrios



Milky O's


​


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (22/7/16)

In addition to the above, we still have to add the following to our website: 

Kilo (Cereal Milk, Dewberry Cream, Fruit Whip and Kiberry Yoghurt)
Uncle Junks (Junkyard Scotch and John Wayne)
Pastry Boy (Crumbs, Fritter and Strudel)
Fryd (Oreo)

ALL OF THE ABOVE E-LIQUID WILL BE DELIVERED TO OUR FOUR RETAIL OUTLETS DURING THE COURSE OF THE DAY ON FRIDAY, 22 JULY.


----------



## MoeB786 (22/7/16)

I Like this pricing


----------



## KimVapeDashian (22/7/16)

Cant add to cart says i must select type?


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (22/7/16)

KimVapeDashian said:


> View attachment 61585
> 
> 
> Cant add to cart says i must select type?



Busy fixing it now.

Done!!


----------



## Yiannaki (22/7/16)

@Vaperite South Africa - having the same option issue with Icecream donuts bedrock


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (22/7/16)

Yiannaki said:


> @Vaperite South Africa - having the same option issue with Icecream donuts bedrock



Our sync app has corrupted all of our products with certain attributes. I have deactivated it but with 300 plus products on the website it will take some time to go through them all individually to correct the error and I'm about to fly to PE. Will sort out Bedrock now

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (23/7/16)

Blubird Shopping Centre fully stocked. Pop in for a visit. Off Corlett Drive opposite Melrose Arch. Shop is located above Dischem.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (23/7/16)

Picked up the doughnut assortment today  going to tuck into them soon!

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (23/7/16)

Yiannaki said:


> Picked up the doughnut assortment today  going to tuck into them soon!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


Let us know what you think of them!


----------



## Vape_r (23/7/16)

Do you have any more stock of French dude?


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (23/7/16)

Vape_r said:


> Do you have any more stock of French dude?


All outlets and the website should have stock but it is selling out fast


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (25/7/16)

Uncle Junk's is the next addition to our international range. It wasn't on our radar but our supplier assured us that Jon Wayne is their best selling flavour out of the few hundred flavours they sell. Their next best selling Uncle Junk's flavour is Junkyard Scotch so we have taken a chance and added them to our latest range addition. Both are 70 VG / 30 PG in 30ml bottle size at R260 each. Jon Wayne, being a tobacco, is only available in 3mg and 6mg strength.




Uncle Junk’s Jon Wayne is a blend of savory and sweet tobacco flavours in a 30ml bottle at 70% VG / 30% PG




Uncle Junk’s Junkyard Scotch is a blend of bananas, butterscotch and other subtle flavors in a 30ml bottle at 70% VG / 30% PG​

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (27/7/16)

Also on our shelves and offering fantastic value at only R250 for a 60ml bottle at 70 VG / 30 PG is the Pastry Boy line from California, USA.

Click here to view this range of juice​


Crumbs by Pastry Boy is delectable crumbed pastry filled with assorted berries and topped with creamy vanilla icing. The freshly baked berry crumb cake provides a savory cakey inhale with a fresh fruit on the exhale



Fritter by Pastry Boy is the newest released flavor of a warm flaky fritter pastry infused with fresh apples and topped with a thick coating of sweet glaze



Strudel by Pastry Boy is your favorite toaster flaky pastry filled with sweet blueberry jam and topped with creamy vanilla frosting. The sweet pastry is perfect for both breakfast and dessert lovers. Inhale a warm pastry and exhale a blueberry jam with a hint of vanilla cream​

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Schnappie (28/7/16)

My goodness the lineup and prices are amazing

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## JoeBlowsClouds (29/7/16)

Driving in first thing tomorrow to spend my left over money.


----------

